# Please help!



## Silus11218 (Apr 28, 2015)

so i have a black and white Colombian. hes maybe less than a year old and i have had him for about 2 months now. when he came i noticed a few things off. first his jaw was a little too the side. then one of his back toes was turned to the side. almost like it was broke. and the tip of his tail looked odd. i didn't think nothing of it and i saw people saying the jaw thing was from lack of calcium. so i bought some powder and put it in his food all the time. but about 2 weeks ago the tip of his tail fell off. and just today his nail fell off on his bad toe. his jaw keeps getting substrate stuck to it(on the more out side) and when i go to take it off theirs blood, im guessing cause its tried up and when i pull it get stuck. i should also say when we first got him he seemed oddly weak. hes getting stronger but maybe this could count for something. he really is an amazing pet. hes a momma's boy but my girlfriend is getting really worried. any hints? oh and by the way. hes really tame. i dont if its just him but my little August isnt anything like what people say colombian's are.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Apr 29, 2015)

I hope you get advice soon! I had a lizard come in with an odd looking tip to his tail once. It was bent or something. And it kept getting worse, and then I noticed it started dying I guess you could say. Finally one day it dropped off. What was left looked healed and perfect. Like nothing ever happened. Someone told me tail nips are common from other siblings and lizards in cages when they are being raised. So that was the tail thing. Maybe that was yours? The nail/toe thing. Sounds like an injury before you got him. The jaw thing is very concerning. I dont know if that is from an injury or most likely a severe calcium deficiency. I really think he should go to the vet for the mouth thing. If the calcium is that severe they have prescription calcium to get them up on par. I'm kinda more worried about his mouth getting the substrate in it, and it being open to infection. And also if its due to an injury or not. I hope others chime in. I feel so bad for you.


----------



## Silus11218 (Apr 29, 2015)

Rebecca Stout said:


> I hope you get advice soon! I had a lizard come in with an odd looking tip to his tail once. It was bent or something. And it kept getting worse, and then I noticed it started dying I guess you could say. Finally one day it dropped off. What was left looked healed and perfect. Like nothing ever happened. Someone told me tail nips are common from other siblings and lizards in cages when they are being raised. So that was the tail thing. Maybe that was yours? The nail/toe thing. Sounds like an injury before you got him. The jaw thing is very concerning. I dont know if that is from an injury or most likely a severe calcium deficiency. I really think he should go to the vet for the mouth thing. If the calcium is that severe they have prescription calcium to get them up on par. I'm kinda more worried about his mouth getting the substrate in it, and it being open to infection. And also if its due to an injury or not. I hope others chime in. I feel so bad for you.


thank you will take him to the vet as soon as i get a chance


----------



## rwilson9879 (May 4, 2015)

The loss of toes,toe nails, and tail segements is due to a bad humidity. Bad shedding. The mouth problem is mouth rot or calcium deficiency. Sad thing you cant reverse it.good luck.lots of warm baths


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 4, 2015)

Obviously he was suffering for much of his life before you. If the above person is right, and most likely they are as they are far more experienced than me, that is so sad. Poor thing. What a relief to him that he now lives with you. You saved him. I bet he already feels lots better. A vet will give him prescription calcium to get his levels up, and to put him on a path so that it does not get worse. The damage that is done, is done, this is true, as it damages the bones and how they grew. But the good news is further damage can be prevented. Looks like the guy is very young? If so, you'll see lots of improvement in his skin, etc, as he grows and sheds. That can be very rewarding.


----------

